
Internet Defense League creates “cat signal” to save Web from next SOPA - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/07/internet-defense-league-creates-cat-signal-to-save-web-from-next-sopa/
======
tokenadult
Story from the Internet Defense League itself already on Hacker News front
page with multiple comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4266112>

